
Great Hackers - shawndumas
http://www.paulgraham.com/gh.html
======
arkitaip
Dupes all the way down
[http://www.google.se/search?&q=link%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.p...](http://www.google.se/search?&q=link%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.paulgraham.com%2Fgh.html+site%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fnews.ycombinator.com&btnG=S%C3%B6k&oq=link%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.paulgraham.com%2Fgh.html+site%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fnews.ycombinator.com)

